
Jonathan Stark is for Suckers - jawngee
http://interfacelab.com/jonathan-stark-is-for-suckers/
======
NickPollard
Not a particularly well written piece; it claims that subscription-based
monetization is difficult for web apps but somehow perfectly acceptable when
it's for a mobile app, yet gives no evidence or reasoning for this.

